# Wasserkühlung für i7-8700k



## Unsichtbar04 (21. September 2018)

*Wasserkühlung für i7-8700k*

ein freund von mir wollte sich einen PC zusammenbauen und eine Aio verbauen welche könntet ihr für den i7 8700k empfehlen dachte an sowas : Fractal Design Celsius S24 ab €'*'90,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
mittelstarkes OC solte damit möglich sein gerne auch andere Vorschläge so günstig wie möglich aber dennoch leise.
Der PC:  Kopie von i7 perfekt 20.09.2018, 17:10 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Danke im voraus


----------



## Salatsauce45 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7-8700k*

Wenn's günstig und leise sein soll dann sag ihm er braucht keine Wasserkühlung. Unterschiede bei der Temperatur wird es da kaum geben, solange nicht geköpft wird.


----------



## Tukuman (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7-8700k*

Da er ja anscheinend auf RGB steht, würde ich mir ne RGB AIO aussuchen, hab jetzt auch das erstemal ein Case mit Fenster und ein bischen RGB Gedöns, darum auch ne AIO verbaut, durch das Glas will ich keinen häßlichen Metallhaufen sehen

Ich habe das Modell genommen, aber bloss die 120er Ausführung und die kühlt schon nicht schlecht, mein Ryzen geht bei Prime nicht über 70 Grad
Raijintek Orcus 240mm ab €'*'99,28 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

